# Buying a new ferret help!



## WHlPLASH (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay, so I'm planning on buying a new ferret soon and have adopted in the past before but I've never actually purchased a kit. I decided I'd like to have the experience of raising a kit rather than adopting an adult again. How do I make sure I select a healthy kit? I'm looking for one who'll grow into a big healthy male. Also, how much does it cost roughly to have a ferret fixed? And at what age should they be fixed? I'm planning on buying two kits if my parents agree, as I know having just one ferret is cruel (my old boy may not be around for much longer, so I don't want the youngin' to be lonely once the elder has gone). 

Do they have different food requirements? Or can I put them straight onto adult kibble? (I am considering feeding them raw depending on how much it'll cost to do that).

Is there anything I should know about raising kits that's different from adults?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

From this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/383298-i-think-my-ferret-has-adrenal-disease-insulinoma.html Your first priority should be getting your older ferret seen by a vet! Make sure your older ferret is healthy before bringing any new ferrets into your home, you don't want to risk your older ferret making any new ferrets ill.

You can often find kits at rescues during breeding season, that would be my first place to look because they're often microchipped and neutered for you. Unless you're specifically looking for working-line ferrets or Angora ferrets, then find a good breeder.

Healthy kits should have clear, bright eyes. Clean ears. No eye or nasal discharge. Clean bottoms. Fur should be shiny with no bald patches or sores. They should generally be quite playful and alert.

How big ferrets grow depend on a number of factors, no-one can guarantee that you'll get a large ferret.

Ferret neutering costs vary depending on your vet, my vet charges £50 for males (Hobs) and £85.80 for females (Jills) although I have read some vets charge upwards of £100 or as low as £30. General age they're neutered is around 5-6 months, generally they're neutered before the first spring after they're born if that makes sense.

I feed mine on Merlin ferret food which is left down all the time and changed daily. They get raw food and frozen-thawed whole prey items like mice, rats and the occasional chick for their meals.

Kits can still be quite nippy at a young age, so it's best if they're from a breeder who handles them often and begins nip training for you.


----------



## WHlPLASH (Oct 27, 2014)

I've taken my ferret to the vet this evening, which was quite upsetting. The vet is unsure of what he may have, as all his bloods are fine but he's fighting off an infection somewhere as his white blood cell count is extremely high. He's going back tomorrow to be checked again as he was given antibiotics and a paste recovery food. I do not plan on brining in any new ferrets if my older boy is still unwell, as that'd be extremely cruel to the poor guy. I love him to pieces. 

I simply wanted to know what I'd be looking at for when I want to eventually bring in some new guys.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

If you have never had kits before please think twice,
Kits bite and play, and need gently, with patience not to bite, no flicking/tapping noses or dragging along the floor, that will just make them bite harder.
You wont get kits till next spring now anyway.


----------

